# This may be moved but I'll try



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok, I am trying to get my Tri-tronics collar back into commission. I have not used it in about six months due to having both dogs in training. During this time I have not charged it.

So I hook up chargers to both remote and collar.

When I look at collar light, it starts off solid red and then quickly starts rapidly blinking. 

I called Tri-tronics on the problem and the lady I spoke with was rather dry and just plain rude if you ask me. She said I have to get the collar fixed which would cost app. $130.

Does this sound right?


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Ken:

Before I paid $130 I'd try a replacement battery for both collar and transmitter. They are very easy to replace. Call Dogs Afield and order replacements (~$30) and put them in. If you can turn a phillips head screwdriver you can do this.

John

PS...If you don't want to mess with it I think Collar Clinic would be cheaper and I definitely recommend them.
________
LIVER DISORDERS FORUMS


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I would also shoot an e mail to TT customer service and let them know about the grouch or grinch or whatever.


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

Ken:

Im going to assume its not under warranty? And ya those tri tronic reps can be a lil rude.... John is right on the dogsafield and ive heard nothing but good things about collar clinic.... You might also try cabelas if you want to replace it your self... Im not sure wat all they have but when i was up there i saw some replacement parts.. You could probably call them and find out


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

JC said:


> Ken:
> 
> Im going to assume its not under warranty? And ya those tri tronic reps can be a lil rude.... John is right on the dogsafield and ive heard nothing but good things about collar clinic.... You might also try cabelas if you want to replace it your self... Im not sure wat all they have but when i was up there i saw some replacement parts.. You could probably call them and find out


I have had the collar about 4 years now, so I assume it's not under warranty.


----------



## JC (Sep 25, 2005)

:? Well tri tronics honors a two year warranty... if it is the battery which seems most logical they are fairly easy to replace


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I have never gotten more than three years out of a TT battery so that's most likley the problem.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Ken, it sounds like it is a Pro series collar? Here is the bad news, there are a couple components in the collar that need to stay under constant charge. Once these components loose all there charge, they will not recharge and need to be replaced. Replacing the battery does no good. If you know how to use a volt meter you can check either battery.
Did you talk to Tech Support?
Sometimes the interal programing can get screwed up, to reboot this, unplug the battery for 15 minutes.
For the TT Pro Series, it is really important (states this in the manual), that the batteries are charged at least once a month.
I would hate to hear that TT's tech support is slipping, it is about the only thing they have that was better than all the other good collar companies.


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

I've tried taking mine apart and unplugging the battery pack from the collar and letting it sit to reset it, full recharge and that worked for me. I'd give it a try. Also, collar clinic seems to have great customer service and they also have a flat fee program. Their turn around time is pretty good also.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I just sent a collar to the collar clinic. Had it back in about 10 days. Flat fee of $125.00. Jim


----------



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

Replace the batteries. When they go that long without use the batteries will fail. Had this problem with one of mine. I would not send it in to pay the flat $125 until I replaced batteries.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

> that the batteries are charged at least once a month


Hate to say it, but that is the problem. Have dealt with this. Some microcircuitry in the collar goes bad if it is without a charge for too long.
Got to send it in and have the brains replaced. Replacing the battery will not do it. Kinda like having the bios going dead on a PC.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

> For the TT Pro Series, it is really important (states this in the manual), that the batteries are charged at least once a month.


My manual from my 500XLS (about 3 months old) states that it should be charged every *3 Months* while the unit is in storage. Is that not enough?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

JC said:


> Ken:
> 
> .... John is right on the dogsafield and ive heard nothing but good things about collar clinic....


 I had 3 collars worked on by collar clinic and was very happy with their work. They replaced batteries in both transmitter and receiver.


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Dave and I used to use Tri Tronics ( we switched to a Dogtra 2 dog system last month) and I always sent my collars to Collar Clinic to be repaired. We actually bought our first reconditioned collar from there. I have always had good service, quick turn around and great customer service from them.


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

John

I just got off the phone with dogs afield and they said batteries were a tritronic's item only.

Help

*White Knight*


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> > that the batteries are charged at least once a month
> 
> 
> Hate to say it, but that is the problem. Have dealt with this. Some microcircuitry in the collar goes bad if it is without a charge for too long.
> Got to send it in and have the brains replaced. Replacing the battery will not do it. Kinda like having the bios going dead on a PC.


Ok, CC says they will give me $100-150 for my Flyway trade in. I am thinking about getting the new G2 Pro 500 but the product review has me worried.

What is the deal with these collars? Are they good or not? Should I go with the old Pro 500?

I would rather trade in my Flyway and spend more up front for a new collar than spend $125 on an old one.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

W Knight said:


> John
> 
> I just got off the phone with dogs afield and they said batteries were a tritronic's item only.
> 
> ...



Verdell:

Sorry...I thought it came from Dogs Afield, but I may have gotten it from Lion Country

According to the web site the order codes are PBR and PBT for Pro series batteries. They were more expensive than I remembered $18 for collar and $30 for transmitter.
________
Homemade Vaporizer


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

When my Pro 500 went dead about a year ago (about 6 months out of warranty) I talked to Tritronics and found out that I could either have it repaired for around $130 or I could upgrade to a brand new Pro 500XL for $190 with a new 2 year warranty. You might see if they are still offereing a similar deal.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gerard Rozas said:
> 
> 
> > > that the batteries are charged at least once a month
> ...


Ken,

I love my G2, I've had it for over 3 weeks and use it everyday and haven't had a problem yet. It stays turned on from the first thing in the morning til last thing in the evening.

Angie


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Lion Country has the batteries http://www.lcsupply.com/

I would be very hesitant about buying a G series collar until they get all the bugs worked out. The batteries in my LS were very easy to change even for me and I am mechanically challanged.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Lion Country has the batteries http://www.lcsupply.com/
> 
> I would be very hesitant about buying a G series collar until they get all the bugs worked out. The batteries in my LS were very easy to change even for me and I am mechanically challanged.


Everyone I've talked to has yet to have a problem. What problems are you talking about Bob?

Angie


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

*New G2*

I have to agree with Angie. I have had mine for about 3 or 4 weeks and it works great. The charger for the collar is a little cheap, but I am hoping that it holds up. The nice change about the G2 is you can trickle charge it if you want and it does not hurt the batteries and it fully recharges in 2 hrs. Also, you will not have the problem of reprogramming it if you do not charge it for a while.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: New G2*



Mistyriver said:


> I have to agree with Angie. I have had mine for about 3 or 4 weeks and it works great. The charger for the collar is a little cheap, but I am hoping that it holds up. The nice change about the G2 is you can trickle charge it if you want and it does not hurt the batteries and it fully recharges in 2 hrs. Also, you will not have the problem of reprogramming it if you do not charge it for a while.


and you do not have to open the transmitter case to remove the battery, and you can have extra batteries for heavy use, just unscrew the battery and replace it


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

One of the local amateurs has had 5 or 6 prototypes, none of which lasted more than a few days. The problem he had was in the coupling between the battery housing and the rest of the transmitter. He considers them a POS


After the problems TT had when they launched the Pro series, which took a year or more to get right and resulted in the Por XL series, I am reluctnat to try any new unit until it has been out for a while. I have a LR 200 that I bought used 15 yrs ago. It has been back to TT or CC about 3 times in that period and is generally very dependable. I have an LS that is 6 or so and has had one set of Batts replaced and one trip to CC after I broke off the stud on the contact point.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The charging system is better. No more plug in points for the charging. The rubber plugs always fell out and the sockets always got crud in them. The housing on the transmitter is lighter and smaller and is also waterproof. The plastic is Lexan and is super tough. I like the lightness. Lighter doesn't mean cheaper or less durable. The battery in the collar can be replaced and has no memory, so it can stay on re-charge.

Bob, prototypes are just that. They aren't the finished deal. 

I'm very pleased and I'm hard on stuff.

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Angie B said:


> I'm very pleased and I'm hard on stuff.
> 
> Angie



 :shock: :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very pleased and I'm hard on stuff.
> ...


OOOPPPSSS!!!!! That's truer than you think! :lol: 

Angie


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Angie: what do you get if you take Viagra and Rogaine?



A hairdo like Don King :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Angie: what do you get if you take Viagra and Rogaine?
> 
> 
> 
> A hairdo like Don King :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: YIKES!!!

Angie


----------



## HRCH GWP MH (Aug 3, 2005)

I had this problem with my pro 200.

Once the batteries go dead you can recharge them but the transmitter and the collar will not communicate. I had to pay $150 to TT to get them to talk again..

They sent me a whole new collar and changed the battery in the transmitter..

don't let the batteries fully discharge...


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Ken, if you haven't already done something, give TT another call and ask about battery replacement with a rebuild option. 

I've always hit great service reps at TT, and when my long out of warranty Upland Special (Flyway Special with a pointing dog beeper) crapped out, they suggested I try a $30 battery first, and if that didn't work, they'd deduct the $30 from the rebuild charge. We went that route, and when the new battery failed to turn the trick, I sent the $90-something difference in with the defunct unit - and had a brand new transmitter and receiver in my hands some nine days after the old ones left them.

Don't believe CC's gonna match that.


----------

